# EXCITING NEWS!!!!!



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 28, 2006)

For me at least. American vision is reproducing the Geneva Bible in updated spelling with new format. All notes included. Already ordered 2 for myself. Due in November.

http://www.americanvision.org/store/pc-538-4-1599-geneva-bible.aspx


----------



## caddy (Sep 28, 2006)

Ordered one 1 1/2 Months ago...Arrival date pushed back a month right after I ordered


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 28, 2006)

See this thread and this. 

It's a little cheaper at Solid Ground Christian Books.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Sep 28, 2006)

Well I can't wait. It's a dream come true for me!!!


----------

